# Memorys of a week in Canada.



## alleyyooper (Sep 9, 2013)

About 1978 we took our annual fishing trip to Canada the party consisted of Mom & Dad brother Rob and I. Dad drove the pickup with the 11ft. Wolverine camper, I drove my CJ7 and towed the two boats we would use. We went to a lake (Flame Lake) we had went to the year before for the first time, where there was a primitive camp ground we set up in. We had the place to ourselves for a whole 10 days. We only had to share the fishing on the lakes in the area with a few loons. Fishing wasn’t bad there but Rob and I had wander lust so we pulled my boat from the water and drove down a two track logging road to another lake nearby. We couldn’t find the lake on the map of the area we had so we named it Rabbit Leg Lake. It had a narrow area near the trail where we launched the boat then went thru a narrow area that had a crook in it like a knee that opened up to a large area like the thigh of a rabbit leg. Rob and I fished the lake for half a day and caught a bunch of fish before we returned to camp for dinner and get set up to take the folks there that afternoon. We returned after dinner and cleaning up. We got the folks off in Dads boat then Rob and I lunched my boat. We hadn’t trolled far when Rob said he had a snag. I shut the forward motion down by flipping in reverse so he could reel in line then the snag started moving at an angle away from the boat. That was no snag we decided. Rob kept working it and finally landed a very big Pike. I don’t remember just how big but I think in double digits.
We caught a bunch of fish there many in the near double digit size. We visited that lake a couple times that trip. One other nearby lake we used the jeep to get to was round and shallow and we had to drag the boats about a hundred yards to get them in the water. On that drag path was a tree clawed by a bear about 9 feet high or higher. We caught a bunch of pike there but they were all little hammer handles size. I think we only visited that lake that one time. Two years later whe had a great time with our cousin Rick and Nick and Ricks two boys and a friend of the oldest.








 Al


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 9, 2013)

memories like that are the best.i don't thinks many kids nowadays will ever ones like that.

ps i like the bee helmet.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like a whole lot of fun, jeeping, camping, fishing. Make me want to plan a trip.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Sep 19, 2013)

Most stories I hear about trips to Canada involve drinking and strippers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 20, 2013)

We went thru the Soo with fishing on our minds. today every one wants to go to Winsor or Port Ewards. Wait that was before aq Pass port was required to come back home. Do canadians need a Pass port to go back home these days? 

 Al


----------



## DANOAM (Sep 22, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip. I'm fortunate enough to have great memories of Canadian fishing trips with my dad and grandpa, both passed on now. We didnt take too many pictures, but we did a hell of a lot of good fishing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------

